# apple jpg picture viewer on windows



## duprix4 (Jan 22, 2001)

I (foolishly) loaded an old multimedia cd-rom on my windows-98 PC and it changed all the photos saved as jpgs on my hard drive to icons that look like a gray slide transparency frame with a littl red apple in the middle. I deleted the files that the cd-rom loaded on the hard drive (which must have included an old quicktime picture viewer)thinking that that would make the jpgs revert to their original formats. Now I can't open the pictures through either windows explorer or even photoshop (it says that windows "cannot find viewer.exe" - the Apple viewer). Do I need to connect those images with a default windows viewer somehow? 
Thanks for any assistance.

ps- I pitched the cd before I knew of the problem.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Select one of the files, hold the left shift key down and right click, it should give you the opinion to open with instead of just open. Select the application you want, check the box saying to always use this to open this type of file. Should fix it. My normal default viewer for that type is iexplore, but you can choose what you want. Worse gets to worse, go to explorer, tools, folder opinions, file types. Find the icon and delete it, then redo the above.


----------



## duprix4 (Jan 22, 2001)

That did it. Thanks Brian.


----------

